# The X11 graphics stack



## wblock@ (Sep 13, 2012)

A Slashdot post called Mesa Finally An OpenGL Implementation (On Intel Hardware) had a pointer to this article:

The Linux Graphics Stack

It defines the terms and structure of current X11.  There are a few Linuxisms, but it's helpful to get an idea of all of the different systems present and how they interact, including KMS.


----------

